# Why is this unsafe?



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

We're going on vacation in a couple months. We'll be on a small-ish island where most people get around by bicycle. At that time our baby will be just over 4 months, which will be too young to use one of those bike seats (they have to be able to sit up on their own for one of those, right?). But my husband thinks it would be okay to put the baby in the Ergo and ride a bike with him that way.







Of course I said absolutely not, and when he told me I was being paranoid and asked me to explain why it was any less safe than a bike seat, I wasn't even sure! The only thing I can come up with is: if you fall off with the baby on you, you could land on him and crush him. Otherwise, why exactly is it so unsafe, especially if he has a helmet on? Of course I know it's unsafe to do any sort of sports with a baby in a carrier, and intuitively it just seems stupid to ride a bike w/baby in an Ergo, but I just need to understand why in this case. Thanks.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

The crushing is the big reason, to me. Also, since the carrier is not designed to be a "safety seat" so to speak, there's also the possibility that if an accident occured the baby could be ejected from the carrier. With a bike seat or trailer, they have a harness and buckles to keep them in, similar to a car seat. Not so much with the Ergo.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Personally.. I think it's just an American-overprotective nature thing to think it's horribly unsafe to bike while BWing. I know of a few mamas in the EU who don't have cars and bike while BWing because that's just how they get around.

Of course it's going to be unsafe if you're not careful, and there's a little inherent risk in anything, even just walking down the street. As long as it's not in a super-busy area, I wouldn't have a problem with a short bike ride. But perhaps I'm in the minority on this one. Bottom line, though, if you're not comfortable with it, don't do it


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

From what I've heard, they don't make bike seats for 4 month olds because until a year they do not have mature enough necks to handle the bumps of bicycle riding. So it could result in "shaking" the baby if the terrain isn't smooth enough.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P.J.* 
Otherwise, why exactly is it so unsafe, especially if he has a helmet on?

I don't believe they make helmets for babies that young, only 12 months or older. I think before that they don't have the head control to even hold up a helmet.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren710* 
Personally.. I think it's just an American-overprotective nature thing to think it's horribly unsafe to bike while BWing. I know of a few mamas in the EU who don't have cars and bike while BWing because that's just how they get around.

Of course it's going to be unsafe if you're not careful, and there's a little inherent risk in anything, even just walking down the street. As long as it's not in a super-busy area, I wouldn't have a problem with a short bike ride. But perhaps I'm in the minority on this one. Bottom line, though, if you're not comfortable with it, don't do it









This. totally. Personally, I don't have a problem with it, though I've never had the opportunity to BW and bike(due to lack of bike...) but I used to ride all the time, and I don't find anything extra dangerous in biking. I have fallen off before, when the chain stopped working, throwing me from the bike(without baby) I wasn't wearing a helmet, and I didn't get hurt, and I know I would have been able to protect my front carry baby in that instance, but If baby had been in a baby seat on the bike, he would have gotten injured. Mind you, I don't ride very fast at all, it might take me 30 min to get to where a car going 45mph gets to in 10min.

But, it goes back to what you're comfortable with, and what your momma instincts are telling you!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren710* 
Personally.. I think it's just an American-overprotective nature thing to think it's horribly unsafe to bike while BWing. I know of a few mamas in the EU who don't have cars and bike while BWing because that's just how they get around.

Of course it's going to be unsafe if you're not careful, and there's a little inherent risk in anything, even just walking down the street. As long as it's not in a super-busy area, I wouldn't have a problem with a short bike ride. But perhaps I'm in the minority on this one. Bottom line, though, if you're not comfortable with it, don't do it









My husband said the same thing about walking down the street. You could trip and fall while BWing. And I didn't know there aren't helmets for such small babies, but it makes sense.

My feeling is, if DH is very careful then I'll let him do it. The place we'll be staying is pretty isolated and without a bike even more so. I agree Americans are more overprotective about this kind of thing. But I've never seen anyone bike ride while BWing, even here in Europe.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

I think that if i was riding a bike in a city around motorists i would say no way!

But on a remote island, with little traffic, going at a leisurely pace? I don't know, I'd have to go with my gut.

Although 4 months is kinda young for me to consider it I think, i still kept a hand on them while walking with them in a wrap.... Still feel pretty fragile.

I have fallen while baby wearing and walking, contorted my whole body mid fall to land on my knee then my butt. I really don't think you would let yourself fall on the baby... Although im SURE freakier things have happened.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I would totally BW on a bike w/o cars or very few cars around. imho Americans are freakishly overprotective about most things concerning children.
I think babywearing while partaking in activities that we as adults enjoy is a wonderful way to introduce children to new experiences and including them in something we enjoy is just a good idea, ya know? Plus if they hike and bike and do active things w/us as babies then it's not a big surprise and adjustment for them at 3 or 4 or 5 when all of the sudden they're big enough to partake and we want them too and they have different ideas.... Start 'em off as babies and then it's second nature


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think the biggest issue is being an overprotective American, lol. It's not the falling off or the possibility of an accident that is the main concern, IMO.
The reason for not using the baby seat, baby helmet or whatever on a bike before 1 year old is the jolting of the head and neck. Most people do not run while wearing a baby either, which would give the same effect.

We are all very concerned about using rearfacing carseats as long as possible for the reason that the spine is not sufficiently developed to withstand a sudden jolt in an accident and I think maybe that lack of development could be why it is not recommended for a child under 12 months to be riding a bike in a safety seat on top of a bike.

This is a separate issue from using a bike trailer, also my opinion, because there are shock absorbers involved with those.
Maybe you could rent a bike trailer?

On the other hand, if it is a small island and generally used for bike traffic, the roads may be smooth enough so that it would be no harder on the baby's neck than using a stroller.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Seems to me that if babe is snug in an ergo or wrap their head/neck would be supported plenty well for a regular bike ride (especially in a back carry vs hanging down in front unless the bike is situated so that the rider is seated more upright).
I haven't fallen off my bike since I was learning to ride in like 1st grade so I don't worry about the whole falling off thing...
as far as bike trailers go I'd consider creating a nest, possibly using the existing straps to secure a young baby to use in a vacation setting as the OP described earlier. Not sure how safe I'd feel doing that all the time under normal car traffic circumstances...


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

My family is a big biking family. We bike 3-4 times a week usually with a 50km+ city to city ride every other week. I have seen cars and trucks do many dangerous things to walkers and bikers.

Honestly the biggest consideration for me would be a helmet. I never ride my bike without a helmet, why, because I have fallen off my bike before (totally my fault) and landed on my head. Broken collar bone, cracked shoulder blade. If I hadn't been wearing a helmet who knows what would have happened. If baby can't fit into a helmet I would not ride with baby on bike.

And I don't consider that freakishly overprotective, just being safe and practical. Imagine something happened. I highly value my brain and the kids brains so I protect them.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

I know I've seen images of Dutch women babywearing while bicycling, as it's a big part of the culture there (my husband has family in the Netherlands). All I could find online was this, though: http://carrymeaway.com/slinglady/bab...-on-a-bicycle/

On a less populated island with no cars, I'd at least try it out. You can do a few laps and see how you feel (or your DH if he's the one who'll be riding with the baby). Who knows, he might not be comfortable actually doing it after all (and is he comfortable wearing an Ergo; I'd have him get used to it way in advance of your trip if he's not already). Whoever's wearing the baby should use the support hood to keep the baby's head and neck from bouncing around while riding. Personally I'd prefer a wrap in this case to support the baby's neck but an Ergo's hood may work too. Also, do you have any sense of how the roads you'll be riding are maintained (ie, bumpy or rocky, or smoothly paved asphalt?)? That would be a factor to consider, IMHO. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I may try it on an island with no cars, but in the city where I live, I know someone would take issue and call me out on it.

Also, I notice in that pic the woman has a lesire bike, I think that would be better than a commuter bike.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmaraMonillas* 
From what I've heard, they don't make bike seats for 4 month olds because until a year they do not have mature enough necks to handle the bumps of bicycle riding. So it could result in "shaking" the baby if the terrain isn't smooth enough.

This!!!


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

I would fear "shaken baby syndrome" enough NOT to risk it. Depends on the pace and roads to as PPs have said. Let us know how it goes.

blessings


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I wouldn't wear a 4 month old baby while bicycling, even without the worry about cars. I'd worry about the baby getting bounced around and the possibly of bike accidents. Even experienced cyclists occasionally take a spill, and I'd worry about the LO getting injured. Granted, I'm biased because my oldest recently had a cycling accident in the park that resulted in broken bones (would have been worse without the helmet).

Here's a good article on bicycle safety and infants
http://www.ibike.org/education/infant.htm

That said, they apparently DO make infant car seat adapters for bicycle trailers.
http://www.nordiccab.com/ShowLargeIm...px?BildeId=762

And then there's the Taga bike
http://www.tagabikes.com/


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
I don't believe they make helmets for babies that young, only 12 months or older. I think before that they don't have the head control to even hold up a helmet.

heck we couldnt even find a helmet to fit ds2 until he was 3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Absolutely I wouldn't do it and I don't think it's a paranoid, over-protective reaction to say it's not safe. After all, there's lots of places where car seats aren't used, and lots of parents who think it's paranoid and over-protective to use them. The problem is that babies who died because their parents didn't use car seats or fell off a bike or motor scooter while riding with them aren't around to join the eye-rolling chorus of "my parents did xyz with me and I'm just fine!"

Definitely shaken-baby syndrome is a concern. Bike riding has much more potential to jostle babies significantly than just walking. I've spoken to pediatric nurses who are concerned about the jostling they've seen babies get while carried in infant bucket car seats by hand and the significant shaking that can occur just from walking, without parents realizing how much babies are getting swung around....I don't see why bike riding would be so much better.

You can't get a helmet to fit a 4 month old baby. No one should ride without a helmet, period -- particularly a baby with a tiny, fragile head!

An accident that would only bump or bruise an adult could easily kill a four month old baby. It's a lot farther to the ground for a little baby up on daddy's back than it is for daddy himself. If daddy lands on baby....well, that's even worse.

And accidents happen. That's why they're called accidents! A driver isn't watching where she's going, or there's a stick in the road, or a pothole, or some sand, whatever -- bike accidents happen all the time, even to experienced cyclists.

I would do a trailer, but I wouldn't ever ride with my child on my back on my bike.


----------



## lazzybee (May 21, 2010)

It's funny, on MDC I see some people launch an attack on US American society where it doesn't seem fitting.

Falling while walking & babywearing is not ANYTHING like falling while bike-riding & babywearing. Chances are you'd be fine, but I don't think I'd do it still. I second the comment on finding a trailer, as long as the terrain is pretty smooth.

I wonder also if it would throw off your balance at all? I feel off-balance quite often when wearing my son, even in the Ergo. In fact yesterday, I was moving some boxes and other heavier things with baby on my back and I kept leaning to the left.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lazzybee* 
It's funny, on MDC I see some people launch an attack on US American society where it doesn't seem fitting.


I totally agree with this! I could write an essay about it but had to rein in my feelings on that one so I didn't hijack...


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

I grew up biking everywhere, and consider myself a confident biker. Sweden is a society where everyone has a bike (for transport more than exercise), and particularly in he cities, people bike a lot, and mums transporting their kids to daycare is a common sight. A recent law says all kids under 15 needs to wear a helmet on a bike.

30 years ago, maybe, someone would bike with their child in a Babybjörn (although my parents and all parents I knew used bike seats, some of which can be used from 8 months, before then people used push chairs and walked). Today, no way. I know that most carriages are not recommended for young babies, but I also know that lots of parents use them, the ones with a baby capsule, like the ones in a car, in. It is definitely considered the safest option if you NEED to use a bike to transport your child.

Earlier this year we were back in Sweden for some time (10 months). We didn't have a car, and DD was over a year old so we got a Weeride for her and helmets for us all. We traveled around by bike and public transport, and had a few kilometres from the bus stop, which we usually biked. sometimes when we got off the bus on the way home, DD would be asleep in the meitai or Ergo. And I know I considered if it could be ok, just for once, to bike wither there. DH wouldn't hear of it, he just said "If you fall, she doesn't have chance".

And I agree, it is much too risky. In all the years I've biked I've had 3 or 4 accidents. On flat roads, without much traffic. Once it started raining badly and I couldn't see very well, and biked into a low pole. Another time I was hit by another biker flying around a corner on the wrong side of the road. DH has been hit by cars twice (and he's not a risk-taker).

I would NEVER plan to take DD biking in a carrier or sling, wouldn't even dream of it, and certainly wouldn't have considered it when she was tiny. A bike will shake even on a flat road.


----------

